# Yellow pieces in feces



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I've started feeding my dog Spring Meadows patties mixed with his 6 fish Orijen dog food, plus some fish oil. Since then I've started noticing yellow pieces in his feces, corn colored but not corn. They almost look like fat or bile deposits. He is also having a hard time defecating and seems a little lethargic.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't feed raw in the same meal as kibble!
Feed them at separate meals and see if that work


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I noticed this with my golden. It was a hard rubbed toy that he chewed to pieces and every piece came out in his poop. I was wondering where that you went....


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I know it's not a toy that's chewed up. It's squishy and smear able. 
It looks like excess fat or bile.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Sure it isn't tapeworm? Google for pics


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

From what I see those would be white and small. These are fairly big pieces in his poop. They almost look like flattened Kraft dinner but are easily squished. I think it might be fat from the raw food. Maybe too much fat in them
https://www.springmeadowsnaturalpet...w-foods/raw-meat-patties/lamb-nutrition-facts

https://www.springmeadowsnaturalpetfood.com/index.php/raw-foods/raw-meat-patties/bison-beef-blend

I'll try and post some pics. I can't afford the vet till Saturday for a stool test, and in the meantime I'm worried sick about him.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

i received an e-mail from Spring Meadows, and they said it's probably undigested pieces of bone.
I doubt that's what it is, bone pieces would be hard and not smear-able, and would not not be yellow/orange.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I feed my dog raw and occasionally if I feed him too much bone it will show up in his poop as yellow. I never tried to squish it, but it never appeared very hard. I wouldn't discount that what you're seeing could be partially digested bone.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Aimeanda said:


> I feed my dog raw and occasionally if I feed him too much bone it will show up in his poop as yellow. I never tried to squish it, but it never appeared very hard. I wouldn't discount that what you're seeing could be partially digested bone.


Thanks.
Did your dog have issues trying to pass the stool? My boy seems to feeling a little sick and his nose is warm.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Sometimes it would take a little more work. If he really ate a lot of bone, his poop would be yellow and crumbly. 

A warm nose doesn't necessarily mean your dog is sick. What else makes him seem sick? Is he still eating and peeing and pooping? Has he thrown up? Is he lethargic? Has he had diarrhea?


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Aimeanda said:


> Sometimes it would take a little more work. If he really ate a lot of bone, his poop would be yellow and crumbly.
> 
> A warm nose doesn't necessarily mean your dog is sick. What else makes him seem sick? Is he still eating and peeing and pooping? Has he thrown up? Is he lethargic? Has he had diarrhea?


Seems lethargic ,mind you he is 10 years old, constantly trying to defecate, sometimes nothing comes out. When he does defecate it is only a small amount. He is restless at night, pants and rapid breathing sometimes. He is still playful and eats and drinks normally. No vomiting but sometimes he looks like he is nauseous.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

He may have an enlarged prostate. When he does poop, is it more ribbon like rather than round? If so, his prostate could be the problem but that wouldn't explain the yellow bits.

I don't think you have a choice but to take him to the vet.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, I say you need to take him to the vet, too. He's a senior and sounds distressed. The constantly trying to defecate with little or no result would concern me. He needs a vet. It sounds unlikely that this is just bone or fat in the food.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Traveler's Mom said:


> He may have an enlarged prostate. When he does poop, is it more ribbon like rather than round? If so, his prostate could be the problem but that wouldn't explain the yellow bits.
> 
> I don't think you have a choice but to take him to the vet.


Some like ribbon and some round, some the size of a Kraft Dinner noodle.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Aimeanda said:


> Yeah, I say you need to take him to the vet, too. He's a senior and sounds distressed. The constantly trying to defecate with little or no result would concern me. He needs a vet. It sounds unlikely that this is just bone or fat in the food.


He does defecate, just not a whole lot. if you add it up during the day I guess it might be enough. I think it's more like he feels the need to pooh. He eats his food with gusto and loves treats. If he was backed up with feces I don't think he would want to eat.
I'll have to try the vet, but I already owe them a lot of money for past surgery.
This is really breaking my heart!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

charger said:


> Some like ribbon and some round, some the size of a Kraft Dinner noodle.


Sorry I meant the yellow pieces are round and the noodle shape.
His pooh is normal shape, a liitle bit on the fat side, feels like their puffed up with air almost.


----------

